# Old School Earthquake PHD2 Power House THE SHREDDER 2000 Watts RMS Amp Amplifier



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School Earthquake PHD2 Power House The Shredder 2000 Watts RMS Amp Amplifier | eBay


----------

